# Bayonets Imperial Fists (30k)



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

So just getting started with this project, this Contemptor is the first model I've completed for it (just today actually).

I'm going for a foot/walker themed 30k Imperial Fists army, a few firsts for me with this project. One is the years I've been putting this up because I was terrified of painting yellow and the other is weathering, my Wolves are all clean cut!

So without any further delays, my Contemptor! I still need to do the base and add some exhaust weathering on the back but I'm separated from those particular supplies until the Weekend. After this I've got a Leviathan Dreadnaught and another contemptor to tackle, then a host of Troops!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loving that yellow and the weathering you've done. I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Loving that yellow and the weathering you've done. I look forward to seeing more!


Thank-you so much for viewing!

Hopefully I'll have something else lined up and ready within the week!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

First of 20 Tactical Marines complete, rather than paint all 20 at once I'm going to do a couple and then paint something else then paint a couple more to stop myself going crazy I think. I'm excited to see how they'll look in a big blob of twenty though!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very good, very good, the yellow is real nice, the weathering is very good also. I would like to know how you painted and weathered the bolt gun and the dread assault cannons, I really like the effect. My only critisisim would be the barrels on the dread assault cannons look twisted. Have a cookie


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Very good, very good, the yellow is real nice, the weathering is very good also. I would like to know how you painted and weathered the bolt gun and the dread assault cannons, I really like the effect. My only critisisim would be the barrels on the dread assault cannons look twisted. Have a cookie


Hello!

Yes I had a modeling error with my Assault Cannons unfortunately. I warmed them up to bend them into the right shape but then allowed them to cool naturally which then caused them to go back to the odd warped shape they were originally... I was mortified!

The Boltgun and Assault Cannons:

Undercoat Black
Dry Brush Dark Grey
Dry Brush Light Grey
Paint metal bits metal (Leadbelcher in this case)
Wash metal bits black (GWs nuln oil in this case)
Dry Brush Leadbelcher on prominent metalic points
Dry Brush Leadbelcher on black edges of weapons furniture
Dry Brush Mithril Silver (or whatever the new one is called) over the extreme edges of prominent metalic points

There's a few things I'm not happy with for the Tac Marine, not least the fact I sprayed the basecoat on too close so it was too thick on quite a few details which has made the wash look pants. Hoping to correct that and a few other issues with the next one!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Unlucky on tbe assault cannons, resin can be unforgiving when trying to reshape, thanks for the painting recipe it looks very real world well used weapon.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

So a quick update Quality of photos are inconsistent because I'm crap at photography and seem to rely on it being a sunny day to get clearer photos!

Breacher 1/20:






































And the Praetor from [email protected] with two Tacs:


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

The breacher reminds me alot of the cover of Shadows of Treachery


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> The breacher reminds me alot of the cover of Shadows of Treachery


That's a lovely compliment


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Bayonet said:


> That's a lovely compliment


Ur very welcome. I think I may purchase some breachers somewhere in the future for my pre heresy Ultramarines and maybe World Eaters (could attempt converting them to Triari - now that'd be bad.ass)


----------



## Cadian_287 (Jan 15, 2016)

That yellow is flawless and the battle damage is on point. Can't wait to see more of this army.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Cadian_287 said:


> That yellow is flawless and the battle damage is on point. Can't wait to see more of this army.


Thanks for looking and taking the time to post! 

Just working on another 2 Tacticals at the moment, there is quite alot to the army left to paint yet and it's surprisingly time consuming painting even just one Troop!


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

I freaking love your marines. Awesome paint job. 

Brother G

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

